# Linux reagiert nicht !! BITTE DRINGED HILFE!



## mh10 (11. April 2006)

Hallo

Hab ein riesiges Problem.
Und zwar hab ich seit ca 2 Wochen Linux (SuSe Linux 10.0) installiert. Bis gestern klappte eigentlich alles wunderbar. Doch nun besteht das Problem, dass ich klicken kann wo ich will, und einfach nichts passiert. Der este Klick funktioniert immer (also zB auf Arbeitsplatz oder so) aber dann steht alles. Der PC lässt sich danach weder abschalten noch sonst irgendwas. 
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2006)

Und was ist zwischendurch passiert was dies ausloesen koennte? Wurde der Rechner vielleicht mal mitten im Betrieb ausgeschaltet sodass vielleicht irgendwelche Daten verloren gegangen sind?
Hast Du vielleicht irgendwas installiert oder deinstalliert?
Einfach so ganz ohne Grund geht ja nichtmal Windows kaputt.


----------



## mh10 (11. April 2006)

Hallo

Nur heute habe ich dann den PC ausgeschaltet. Weil ja nichts mehr gegangen ist. Ne in der Zwischenzeit wurde nichts installiert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2006)

Schau mal in die Logs.
Z.B. /var/log/messages und /var/log/syslog
Ich nehme an, dass Suse standardmaessig in die grafische Oberflaeche bootet, daher noch der Vorschlag am besten mal in die Shell zu booten.
Wenn Du beim LILO das zu bootende OS auswaehlen kannst gibst Du den Namen und dahinter mal eine 3 ein. Das sollte eigentlich ausreichen.
Wenn der Eintrag also Linux heisst, dann gibst Du beim LILO *Linux 3* an.


----------



## mh10 (11. April 2006)

Was ist den der LILO?
Und was soll ich aus den Logs rauserkennen. Kenn mich bei Linux nämlich nicht wirklich aus. Muss ein WebProjekt für die Schule machen bzw fürs Abi. Dies muss unter LInux gemacht werden


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2006)

LILO ist der LInuxLOader, das Ding was Dir wahrscheinlich beim Booten vor die Nase springt und verlangt, dass Du ein Betriebssystem auswaehlst.

Wie sollen wir Dir ohne Informationen helfen? Sollen wir jetzt ein paar Tage tapfer in's Blaue raten?
Schau einfach in die Log-Files. Wenn da was von Error steht wird Dir das wohl schon auffallen.
Du wirst schon etwas Bereitschaft mitbringen Dich auch was mit dem System zu beschaeftigen. Man kann nicht einfach mal eben Linux installieren ohne eben diese Bereitschaft.
Und Dein Lehrer sollte wissen, dass man unerfahrere User kein Projekt auf einem unbekannten System fahren laesst.


----------



## mh10 (11. April 2006)

So hab gerade das mit dem LILO gemacht. Alles ganz gleich. Auch keine Eingabe möglich. 
Und in den logs steht auch nichts.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2006)

Hat er denn dann in die grafische Oberflaeche oder in die Shell gebootet?

Falls ersteres wechsel doch mal nach dem Booten direkt in mittels *STRG+ALT+F1* in die Shell und log Dich dort ein.
Probier auch mal *dmesg*, ob dort etwas steht.

Koennte es vielleicht auch ein Hardware-Fehler sein?


----------



## mh10 (11. April 2006)

Alles total gleich. Auch über die Shell. Und im dmesg stetht auch nichts drin... Ich verzweifle...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2006)

Wie gesagt, koennte es vielleicht ein Hardware-Fehler sein?
Was passiert denn in der Shell? Bleibt der Rechner haengen? Gibt es eine Kernel-Panic?


----------



## mh10 (11. April 2006)

Glaube nicht, dass es ein Hardwarefehler sein könnte. Hab gerade probiert irgendwelche Tasten in beliebiger Reihenfolge in LInux einzugeben. Und dann hab ich es sogar geschafft den PC runterzufahren. Aber auch immer nur wieder ein Klick dann wieder irgendwas probiert und dann wieder irgendwas geklickt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2006)

Also irgendwas muss ja gewesen sein, und im Grunde sollte sich auch was in den Logs finden lassen.
So unsinniges Verhalten kommt ja nicht einfach so aus Spass daher.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. April 2006)

Hoi Dennis. Schon am verzweifeln?  

@mh10: Wieso fällt es mir schwer Dir zu glauben das Du in die Logs geschaut hast und die dmesg ausgabe aufgerufen hast? Hast Du den Kernel mit »abgesichert« Optionen (sollte im Suse Bootmenü verfügbar sein) gestartet?

Du kannst sogar dem Kernel einige Optionen mit auf den Weg geben z. B. noapic & co

Ohne Infos können wir Dir nicht helfen. Wie gesagt, ich bezweifle sehr stark da die Logs leer sind und dmesg nichts ausgibt! Ich habe sogar das Gefühl das Du keine Angaben machst, weil Du keinen schimmer hast wie das geht und nicht als blöde gelten möchtest. Aber das ist Schwachsinn. Wenn Du es nicht kannst, sag es - wir geben Dir schon Rat wie Du das machen sollst.

DU willst was von uns, also mach es uns nicht schwer und lass Dir nich alles aus der Nase ziehen.

So long ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. April 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hoi Dennis. Schon am verzweifeln?


Das nicht, nur ist meine Kristallkugel die Tage runtergefallen und hat einen ordentlichen Sprung.
Und Ersatz zu bekommen ist nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. April 2006)

> Und Ersatz zu bekommen ist nicht gerade einfach.


Wieso das?
http://www.oberhexe.com/kristallkugel-80-mm-mit-samtkissen_743.html
http://www.versand2welten.de/catalog/kristallkugel--150-mm-p-1108.html
  ;-]


----------



## mh10 (12. April 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Hab das Problem gelöst.
Und zwar hat er meine Maus im Linux anscheinden nicht richtig akzeptiert.
Habe heute eine andere angeschlossen und alles läuft supi 

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. April 2006)

Was fuer eine Maus hast Du denn zuvor genutzt? Irgendeine exotische USB-Maus?


----------

